# wanted 2 x tortoise eggs



## ginger9860 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi there ,

looking for tortoise eggs preferably herman but im not majorly picky.

looking for 2 and have all incubation set up ready to go.

thanks

Jim


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Jim:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know where you are? Tortoise eggs can't be turned or disturbed once the embryo starts to grow.


----------



## ginger9860 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello there ! 

I live in chinnor , oxfordshire.

a lady in spain has offered to send me 2 but surely its going to be dodgy sending them that far ?

hatching 2 hermans is something i have always wanted to do , i had 2 herman tortoise previously and i love them !

Nice to meet you 

Jim



I am ofcourse willing to pay for eggs.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Laura (Jul 19, 2011)

do the same laws apply for eggs as live? 

I know there is currently a expereiment going on with shipped eggs, to see if it works or how well...

WElcome!!!


----------



## October (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to TFO.

What Yvonne is trying to tell you is that shipping tortoise eggs would not work.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 20, 2011)

No shipping eggs would work  It's just that he's in the UK and Hermanns tortoises there need an A10 certificate or an EU certificate to be bought or sold and they don't give those out for eggs. 
You might try a local breeder that was willing to let you hatch a few eggs and than the breeder can get certificates for them and than you could purchase 2 that you had hatched. Thats the only way your dream of hatching eggs would work either that or purchasing adults and having them lay eggs for you. 

Danny


----------



## October (Jul 20, 2011)

I thought if they were disturbed or tipped or jostled, they would not develop? I know my mail lady doesn't give a crap if something says "fragile".


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 20, 2011)

October said:


> I thought if they were disturbed or tipped or jostled, they would not develop? I know my mail lady doesn't give a crap if something says "fragile".



And forget about "this side up" I doubt they can read!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 20, 2011)

Eggs, if not heated up, won't start to develop for at least 48 hours. So sending eggs next day will not hurt the eggs if they are tipped all around, as they haven't stated to develop. It's already been done with Russian tortoise eggs for 2 years in a row with 100% fertility rate. 

Danny


----------

